# Redimensionner plusieurs images avec applescript



## B2OG (23 Mars 2005)

Bonjour,

je souhaite réaliser un script qui permette de sélectionner un dossier (contenant des photos), de choisir un redimensionnement unique (ex: 0.5) à appliquer aux photos du dossier.

Le mieux que j'arrive à faire c'est de réaliser l'ensemble des opérations, mais ma boite dialogue apparaît à chaque photo qu'il traite. Je voudrais saisir 1 seule fois le paramètre et lancer la tâche en série.

Je vous joins le fichier. D'avance merci pour votre aide


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mars 2005)

Je ne sais pas comment le faire en apple script, par contre, je peux te proposer un soft qui le fait très bien :
il est par là


----------



## B2OG (23 Mars 2005)

Je voulais le faire avec un script, mais ça me va bien.
Merci pour le lien

Par curiosité, si quelqu'un sait comment faire avec applescript, ça m'intéresse quand même, histoire de m'endormir moins bête.

En tout cas vivememnt automator pour faire tout ça.


----------



## El_ChiCo (23 Mars 2005)

Du coup, je t'ai peut-être gâché le suspens... Désolé...


----------



## onilov (28 Mars 2005)

Je pense que la solution serai peut-être celle-ci (les modifications que j'ai apportés sont en noir) :


----------

